# STN/RTN or Nudi??



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Im guessing that i have STN and not nudi..im not to sure on why or how STN comes into a reef tank, maybe someone here with experience can let me know. i have check the monti all over and under and have not seen 1 nudi or even any eggs. I could see that the tissue is slowly "melting" away. this is y i believe it could be STN or RTN. this is my theory please correct me if im wrong! i will be doing a 20-30% water change, sponge floss and pho sponge change and also cleaning the power heads.

other two monti doing great and growing. Even this green one is growing still with great polyp extension and growth ring. Already has noticeable growth since i put it in the tank.

treatment: Im going to see if it is truly STN/RTN and if it is i will cut the infected part away with cutters and do a dip in coral RX for for 5 mins then return to tank. (this is only my guess so please educate me if im doing something terribly wrong!)

Specs
dKH-8
Cal-380-400
Nitrate- less then 1 ppm
Phosphate-less then 1 ppm
Ph-8.1
Mag-??
Temp 78-80F

currently running Floss->Phosphate Sponge->regular Sponge

my Green Monti Cap (white patches top and a bit of bottom)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is exactly what I have but mine seems to have stopped for now


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> This is exactly what I have but mine seems to have stopped for now


Yah I dont think ita nudi..I havnt seem one yet and I check daily since I can flip the monti upside down to check it. Have you found any nudi??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

More likely than not something landed on and stung the coral. Happens occasionally. Since your parameters look great and the other montis are doing fine, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> More likely than not something landed on and stung the coral. Happens occasionally. Since your parameters look great and the other montis are doing fine, I wouldn't worry too much.


Thanks for the reply! Ill keep my eye posted on it and see if it gets better. As of now i see the tissue slowly fall off so ill do a WC so i dont get a spike in the tank. I hope its not STN and its just something that irritated it


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

edit/update: checked tonight and seems like a little more is melting away from the top patch. really debating on fragging it so that the infected part is cut away and see if i can grow back slowly

also read around and it said that it might be high alk, or a sudden low in phosphate..and that rang a bell..i just added the phosphate sponge in a few days before i started seeing the tissue lost. So i took the phosphate sponge out and only running floss and sponge.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, GFO is known to do that if you use too large an amount. Not sure about other phosphate medias, but GFO does cause some tissue necrosis here and there.

Doesn't look like alk burn though, and in my experience, alk burn only gets acros and not montis.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Alk burn on monties usually effect the whole outer rim. In my experience

I to agree, alk is not your problem. These things happen and sometimes for no reason. Grab you cutters and cut off that section. You'll have to cut into the clean part of the monti though. not just where it ends. Mount the cut off piece and see if it heals. Some guys even put super glue on the corals like a boarder protecting the rest of the coral from the stn/rtn.

GL

-dan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Come get another piece if it doesn't work


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Umm... this sounds totally ghetto but... I have wire cutters and not bone cutters...can I use that to cut the monti? Ill be dipping it in coral rx since I dont have any iodine dip


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you can use your fingers as well. It's extremely brittle and will shatter when you cut it. But yes you could use wire cutters if you need to


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Scissors will work too.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

so i did some cutting and hope it heals up and will start growing again without the STN i'll keep an eye on my specs


----------

